# Belfast Motor Show 2014 - by Father Ted



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone managed to get to the Belfast Motor Show.

What did you think?

Cooks


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Was considering it but checked their FB page on the Sat, seen all the complaints and avoided it (luckily!)


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Thankfully I didn't go either.

The last great motor show in Belfast was probably in the mid/late 80's!?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL - I remember being at one in the mid 80s and getting my dad and my uncle to help carry the carrier bags of freebies and car literature. I even got a promo launch video of the Sierra Cosworth which I still have! Cant watch it mind as its on VHS lol....

I actually hadn't heard about it until the furore on local media on Monday. So glad i didnt make it now. 

Cooks


----------

